# Is there a rough guide to dosage for teas?



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been searching for a rough guide to how much tea I should use for a certain amount of water. It seems that most tea people are using their eyeballs and spoons to measure rather than scales. I feel extremely lost without my scales and thermometer. From what I can gleam from the few websites I have visited, tea making is not as precise as coffee making. Or rather, tea is more forgiving in the little differences in parameters in brewing. I want to up my game in tea making. Are there any websites where I can learn more?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

For loose leaf a rough guide is 1 teaspoon of leaves per 8floz (236ml)... I am enjoying a higher ratio using around 200ml (or rather 2 tsp in 400ml) just because that's my teapot size


----------



## mrbritish (Jul 2, 2012)

as above but all depends on the brew method and type of tea

theres a pretty good guide here

http://www.cantonteaco.com/tea-school/

or

http://www.jenierteas.com/how-to-make-good-tea-a193

what sort of tea are you makeing ?


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

As the others have said, it depends very much on the tea and on what type of brew you are making (higher dose = shorter extraction time). There's no reason tea should be any less precise than coffee, but it's worth remembering that coffee only really started being precise in the last decade or so! I'm sure tea will follow soon.

Some tea sellers include info on the packaging for a recommended brewing recipe (dose, extraction time & temp.). You can also e-mailer the seller - good companies will probably be brewing it for their own consumption & can provide recommendations. If not, try looking at http://www.steepster.com , which is somewhat north american focused, but can give you some ideas (discussion threads, but also tea reviews have a space for time/temp etc.).

-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have some Chinese Green tea and some Jasmine green tea that my friend gave to me as a present. I think that tea brewing can be as interesting as coffee but that potential has not been explored yet.


----------



## marigoldjane (Sep 18, 2012)

I live in Cardiff, where there's a very reliable local importer called Teatheatre. They've got authoritative brewing tips on their site:

http://www.teatheatre.co.uk/brewing-tea/the-perfect-brew/ (I agree on most of the tips but not the Pu Er!)

I also often consult this site:

http://www.sevencups.com/about-tea/brewing-tea/ (but they're a bit too far away to buy from regularly - and the Cardiff people have everything I need and more so far).

Happy brewing, guys!


----------



## joshc (Nov 6, 2012)

Recently i ordered this company's products. They have some detail instructions. Maybe helpful for you.

http://www.nuvolatea.com/en/brew.php



joshuachan28 said:


> I've been searching for a rough guide to how much tea I should use for a certain amount of water. It seems that most tea people are using their eyeballs and spoons to measure rather than scales. I feel extremely lost without my scales and thermometer. From what I can gleam from the few websites I have visited, tea making is not as precise as coffee making. Or rather, tea is more forgiving in the little differences in parameters in brewing. I want to up my game in tea making. Are there any websites where I can learn more?


----------



## tea-tea.co.uk (Mar 25, 2013)

Average dosage is 1.5 g for white tea, 2g for green tea, and 2.5g for black tea per cup. This of course should be adjusted to own preferences. All good quality loose leaf tea can be brewed 4-5 times. Green/White tea should be brewed in 80 degrees Celsius water, for black tea use boiling 100 degrees Celsius water. Tea is best when consumed at 60 degrees, or ice cold


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

It differs according to the tea and also according to who is giving the advice. For example for Silver Needles white tea the dosage ranges from 3g - 5g per 200ml of water with water temperature ranging from 75 degrees Celcius - boiling and brewing time ranging from 2 mins - 5 mins. The best thing to do is look up the particular tea on the Internet. Personally, I give more weight to advice from Chinese people for Chinese tea.


----------

